# azadiractin (from neem)



## MoreWater (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi folks, I've been in lurk-mode lately. 

I'm wondering if anyone knows about pest control products with the active ingredient azadiractin. Conceptually this is like a powder or liquid form of neem oil that can be applied as a drench or mixed into potting media. 

I've seen and heard of such products outside the US, including some in cake form. 

In the US, I think there are product registrations and mentions in studies, but I haven't found anyone offering them here. Anyone know of have experience with it?

I'm again typing on my BlackBerry - I can dig up links later if anyone is interested.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi 'ki, there are products w. the active ingredient from neem [I think I saw from Kelly's]. I'm working w/ Merit now and a little worried because if that stuff is really as bad as advertised, I probably really shouldn't be using the utensils I eat w/ to mix and distribute it!


----------



## Candace (Oct 1, 2008)

Ki, I had no idea there were any products on the market based on neem. I really didn't see any benefit when I tried neem oil so wouldn't try the other products based on my results. Though some people seem to like it. 

Eric, you know Merit is a systemic, right and that means you need to stop licking your plants.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2008)

Actually I don't know what it means.


----------



## John D. (Oct 1, 2008)

Eric - You don't know what systemic means when used as a description of insecticide type?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2008)

I think that it's that the plant takes it in from the roots. I don't have a lot of experience w/ insecticides since I've grown up picking the pests off by hand!


----------



## John D. (Oct 1, 2008)

Exactly, taken in through the roots or leaf surfaces. Makes the whole plant toxic to the pests or resistant to fungal attack (depending on what you are using and treating for):clap:


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Eric--you are GLOWING!:rollhappy:


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 1, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Hi 'ki, there are products w. the active ingredient from neem [I think I saw from Kelly's]. I'm working w/ Merit now and a little worried because if that stuff is really as bad as advertised, I probably really shouldn't be using the utensils I eat w/ to mix and distribute it!



You hit the nail on the head. I'm looking for an alternative to Marathon (basically same thing as Merit, in granular form) for use in the gesneriad and hoya and succulent pots. Checked Kellys and I only saw neem oil.



Candace said:


> Ki, I had no idea there were any products on the market based on neem. I really didn't see any benefit when I tried neem oil so wouldn't try the other products based on my results. Though some people seem to like it.


 
Azadiractin products seem to be gaining ground elsewhere. 

Neem oil seems to work for me as a preventative type thing - pest growth restrictor. It helps bridge the gap between my lax monitoring and big guns. Still, to spray with neem oil I have to move the plants to the balcony in batches and spray them down there - a major pain. OTOH, neem spray indoors in winter is an option, whereas most chemicals are not....

I need a greenhouse


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 2, 2008)

I've never found neem oil to be any more effective than any other oil like Sunspray. And it smells like durian................Eric


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Oct 2, 2008)

I just sell the neem oil from Dyna-gro, but I have looked at other neem derivatives in the past. I'm sure you've already noticed in your search, that the only powder forms of Azadirachtin seem to come out of India; the main product being Ozoneem Aza.

Here in North America I have only seen it in liquid form as BioNeem, and your likely to find it in a garden center or at just about any of the Organic supply websites as Safer BioNeem. Google Safer BioNeem and you'll see what I mean.

Neem is better used as a deterrent as part of a monthly "maintenance" schedule. It is not as effective at controlling an existing infestation like a commercial pesticide. Rather, it allows you to keep your plants healthy and pest free without poisons and chemicals once you have eliminated the problem. It's better for you, your plants, and the environment.

You can use it with dish soap as an emulsifier and spray infected plants to smother scale and other infestations, and the Azadirachtin in the neem will work on the pests that continue to feed on the plant. 

But I'll say this, as a guy who tried to keep the poison out of his yard and greenhouse (and in my opinion, especially if you have a large collection) it is better to use a proven control like Merit WP to rid your plants of the problem, and then take measures to prevent it. You will loose the battle trying to do it homeopathically/organically as they are not effective enough as a pesticide

If you have a smaller collection, it is possible and can be effective; but I credit that to the fact that you can baby each plant. You won't have that luxury with large collection, and are just better off using a good systemic to get it under control; you can't go wrong with Imidacloprid.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2008)

insecticide called azatin is made from neem to have azadiractin (haven't read label in a while to know if i'm spelling it right) as the main ingredient. we have used it in the past in foggers mixed with other chemicals


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 2, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> And it smells like durian................Eric



Is that what durian smells like? ewwwww.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually, durian smells a little better.........................Eric


----------



## Orchid-fever (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello,

Azadiractin is infact a compound found in the neem seed. Thus in neem oil as it is pressed from the seeds of the neem tree. It was isolated and synthesized only a few years ago and is now popping up in different pesticides. A few would be Azamax, Azatrol, and Azatin. The strength seems to range from 1-3% of azadactrin. The interesting thing is studies have shown a synergistic effect of azadactrin and bifenthrin (talstar)or piperonyl butoxide. The combnation seems to enhance the effects of both insecticides. I have used the Azamax, and Azatrol but not yet on orchids. Their mode of action is as an feeding inhibitor, a growth disruptor, as well as a deterent to laying eggs. If anyone tries it on orchids I would like to know how it goes.


----------

